# age and sfas



## sgtlew (Feb 14, 2008)

How old was the oldest soldier(s) that you have seen make it through SFAS?  How did they do?


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2008)

I know of a 38 YO and a 42 YO. They both got their tabs so they must have done something right.


----------



## sgtlew (Feb 14, 2008)

That's motivating.  I'm thinking about doing an interstate transfer to the 19th group and have been working out like a dog.  Considering I'm 35 I am finding that I need to work a little harder than I did when I was a motivated devil pup.  (sigh).  Such is life.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 14, 2008)

I went through with a 42 year old guy that was a complete stud.  He did great.  I know alot of older guys that were successful, it's not age, it's brains and determination that are required.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know a 37 yr old that went through Irish SF selection too, and passed :)


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 14, 2008)

It's all about *YOU* trusting your body and having the *HEART* to know you can finish.....Everything else is cake.... ;);)

Ask Varsity....


----------



## car (Feb 14, 2008)

And don't break yourself preparing. Make sure you're giving yourself ample recovery time. In the long run, that'll pay more than "running 'til you puke."


----------



## gator2340 (Feb 20, 2008)

i'm 32 and going sfas....age does not mean shit. As long as you prepare yourself.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 20, 2008)

gator2340 said:


> i'm 32 and going sfas....age does not mean shit. As long as you prepare yourself.




The big question is, are you going to become a liability to your Team before your initial commitment to SF is completed.  I hate to tell you, being an old FNG on a Team isn't pretty, and SF is a young man's game.  

I hate to tell you this Gator - you don't know shit about what SF really entails, do you?  You haven't even made it through the selection process (SFAS), to make it to the real selection process (SFQC) to make it to where the training really begins.  Focus on your 25m target.

I have seen "old" guys make it through SFQC, but after a short time on a Team they went to company or Bn or Grp - because they did not want to be a liability.

end of today's lecture.   RB, anything to add?  Varsity?  SBG? Crip?


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 20, 2008)

x SF med said:


> The big question is, are you going to become a liability to your Team before your initial commitment to SF is completed.  I hate to tell you, being an old FNG on a Team isn't pretty, and SF is a young man's game.
> 
> I hate to tell you this Gator - you don't know shit about what SF really entails, do you?  You haven't even made it through the selection process (SFAS), to make it to the real selection process (SFQC) to make it to where the training really begins.  Focus on your 25m target.
> 
> ...



I can speak from my own experience as a 34 year old guy on a team.  It is only difficult keeping up with the younger guys if you get lazy or if you get injured.  I think guys in their 30's are capable of out-performing younger soldiers, it's a matter of if you want it bad enough.


----------



## gator2340 (Feb 21, 2008)

I hear you on this, and you are right about that i dont know what SF REALLY entails, but that's why i'm here to learn as much info that i can to be more prepare for the very long run. I will focus on my 25m target. Thank's for your reply.





x SF med said:


> The big question is, are you going to become a liability to your Team before your initial commitment to SF is completed.  I hate to tell you, being an old FNG on a Team isn't pretty, and SF is a young man's game.
> 
> I hate to tell you this Gator - you don't know shit about what SF really entails, do you?  You haven't even made it through the selection process (SFAS), to make it to the real selection process (SFQC) to make it to where the training really begins.  Focus on your 25m target.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2008)

I know a guy who has passed *3* tier one selection courses and served in those three units with distinction.

His age at passing the courses was.

21

38

42

He is currently 67 and still in the game!  :cool:


----------



## hidesite (Feb 21, 2008)

A budy of mine got his 20 year letter while he was in Robin Sage...


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 10, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I can speak from my own experience as a 34 year old guy on a team.  It is only difficult keeping up with the younger guys if you get lazy or if you get injured.  I think guys in their 30's are capable of out-performing younger soldiers, it's a matter of if you want it bad enough.



I just turned 36 a few days ago and can tell you I feel my age.  I have absolutely no troubles keeping up with the young guys, with the exception of the couple that are freaks of nature and run sub-7's for miles on end, but I can out ruck most.  I am in the best shape of my life as are a few of the other older guys on my ODA.  I was 33 when I went to selection, and while I didnt "smoke" it by any stretch I was in far better shape than the average 24 y/o there.  I was in the right frame of mind and was there to get the job done, nothing else...and never have become comfortable with using the words: try, give it my best, attempt, mustless quit.

All that being said I wish I was 10 years younger because I feel the 12 milers the next morning, and the morning after that as well.  People talk about your mind being in the right place but X_SF is correct as well in that it is a young man's game.  If you cant do it again and again, day in and day out then it aint for you.  

Best of luck in your journey.

Crip


----------



## Sagea (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a related question... Who is the youngest you have seen?

To my knowledge you have to be 20 by the time you ship out to an ODA? 
Maybe this should be it's own topic, I don't know, but it's bugging me cause I see and hear different things.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 12, 2008)

Sagea said:


> I have a related question... Who is the youngest you have seen?
> 
> To my knowledge you have to be 20 by the time you ship out to an ODA?
> Maybe this should be it's own topic, I don't know, but it's bugging me cause I see and hear different things.



Without going into too much detail, it takes a while for 18X's to get through the pipeline.  They can come in at 17 and finish at 19 if they are real lucky.  I have seen one 19 year old kid on an ODA.. Total stud though.

Just keep in mind that SF is not what you may think it is... Keep an open mind and stop reading Mack Bolan books!  (does that date me?)  Read the new counter insurgency manual.


----------



## Sagea (Mar 12, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Without going into too much detail, it takes a while for 18X's to get through the pipeline.  They can come in at 17 and finish at 19 if they are real lucky.  I have seen one 19 year old kid on an ODA.. Total stud though.
> 
> Just keep in mind that SF is not what you may think it is... Keep an open mind and stop reading Mack Bolan books!  (does that date me?)  Read the new counter insurgency manual.



I have a pretty good idea what SF is, I have the best resource (dad and his group buds). He gives me books to read (like SOG, Robin Moore's, etc.) and I suck it all down.
I'm open to what your interpretation is, though. I realize I'm a book with empty pages, ready to be filled out with info from more knowledgable people.
Plus I have no experience other than as an Army brat.


----------



## varsity (Mar 12, 2008)

sgtlew said:


> How old was the oldest soldier(s) that you have seen make it through SFAS?  How did they do?



We have plenty of old fucks in the NG that go and do well.  DOOO ITTTTT!


----------



## sgtlew (Mar 12, 2008)

I love your honesty Varsity.


----------



## varsity (Mar 12, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Without going into too much detail, it takes a while for 18X's to get through the pipeline.  They can come in at 17 and finish at 19 if they are real lucky.  I have seen one 19 year old kid on an ODA.. Total stud though.
> 
> Just keep in mind that SF is not what you may think it is... Keep an open mind and stop reading Mack Bolan books!  (does that date me?)  Read the new counter insurgency manual.



Absofuckinglutely, read the ranger handbook, the COIN manual and "the company they keep".  SOG won't teach you much about SF today.  It will just frustrate you, by wondering why SF isn't that way anymore.  

Oh shit were evolving.  Sorry


----------



## varsity (Mar 12, 2008)

sgtlew said:


> I love your honesty Varsity.



Thanks, i'm still working on my vocabulary too.  I like big words!


----------



## Sagea (Mar 12, 2008)

varsity said:


> Absofuckinglutely, read the ranger handbook, the COIN manual and "the company they keep".  SOG won't teach you much about SF today.  It will just frustrate you, by wondering why SF isn't that way anymore.
> 
> Oh shit were evolving.  Sorry



:) Got it. Looking through dad's Army manuals now. 

And yeah not just reading Vietnam era stuff, also some new stuff too. Masters of Chaos, A-stan and the Troubled Future of UW, etc. good stuff. Above most 16 year olds heads. Which is sad... No one at school talks about that stuff except for in games.


----------



## varsity (Mar 12, 2008)

Sagea said:


> :) Got it. Looking through dad's Army manuals now.
> 
> And yeah not just reading Vietnam era stuff, also some new stuff too. Masters of Chaos, A-stan and the Troubled Future of UW, etc. good stuff. Above most 16 year olds heads. Which is sad... No one at school talks about that stuff except for in games.



You don't necessarily need to read books on SF.  Read what SF does.  Hence the COIN manual.  Learn the basics, then learn em again.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 12, 2008)

varsity said:


> Thanks, i'm still working on my vocabulary too.  I like big words!



ME TOO LOL

That gif of the cat knocking 'em out cracks me up.


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Mar 12, 2008)

There is TRAINED/PREPARED and UNTRAINED/UNPREPARED.  All ages and experience are welcome... between grouper's someone can do almost anything.  Older guys WISH (like most) that they had gone sooner. Babbling non-sense-tically is my speciality.


----------



## varsity (Mar 12, 2008)

harryhubbard68 said:


> non-sense-tically



What a great word.  Big one too!!


----------



## TeamAmerica (May 2, 2009)

If it makes anyone feel any better Mark Allen won the Ironman Triathlon  at the young age of 37.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 2, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> If it makes anyone feel any better Mark Allen won the Ironman Triathlon  at the young age of 37.



Apples and Oranges...

Stay in your lane.

Crip


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> If it makes anyone feel any better Mark Allen won the Ironman Triathlon  at the young age of 37.



While I'm happy for Mark Allen I think I can speak for the board when I say that we don't care and it does not make us feel any better. I'll pay attention to triathlons when they incorporate a ruck run.

Look, you keep sticking your nose where it doesn't belong. A friendly piece of advice? Ratchet down your enthusiasm and desire to post. I'm sure you are sincere and trying to help, but honestly, you are digging holes and I'm tired of coming behind you with a backhoe to fill them in.


----------



## Viper1 (May 2, 2009)

There was a 42 year old in my class last year.


----------



## 7point62 (May 7, 2009)

I was an asskickin sonofabitch when I was 56. Now that I'm 57 I've slowed down a bit. ;)

You _can_ stay in great shape and retain great strength as you age if you work at it--but anytime after 40 you are gonna be more prone to injury. You can hump a tough course and make it, but you don't want a knee or your back going out at a critical time. 

My 16 year old son and I are planning to learn to skydive when I turn 60...my wife would not allow it if she found out, but fuck her, , we plan to do it anyway. :cool:


----------



## car (May 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> ...but fuck her, , we plan to do it anyway. :cool:



LMAO


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 10, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I was an asskickin sonofabitch when I was 56. Now that I'm 57 I've slowed down a bit. ;)
> 
> You _can_ stay in great shape and retain great strength as you age if you work at it--but anytime after 40 you are gonna be more prone to injury. You can hump a tough course and make it, but you don't want a knee or your back going out at a critical time.
> 
> My 16 year old son and I are planning to learn to skydive when I turn 60...my wife would not allow it if she found out, but fuck her, , we plan to do it anyway. :cool:



That's cool, there's a guy around here who skydives with his son, who has Downs.

Apparently his ex-wife isn't too thrilled, but it ain't her call. ;)

http://archives.chicagotribune.com/2008/jun/15/nation/chi-father-son_bdjun15


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2019)

Kash27D said:


> I'm 37, prior service, and considering the NG. Any tips on preparing?



You just posted in a thread that was dormant for over a decade by asking a question to a member who hasn't been around since 2013.


----------

